# Highbury Cemetery Logo, 2016



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

It's October 1st, and that means it's time to reveal the annual haunt logo!

This will again be used for posters, stickers and t-shirts. Happy October, everyone! The countdown is on!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice and creepy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, I like it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it! Bit of a change from previous logos (which I also liked).


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Ahhhhh....the dawn of another skeletal day in the land of Highbury..... Very "old school cinema" looking, like a vintage movie poster. I like it a lot. You are very talented Mike, and it looks like you've got a winner again.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice! I like seeing your yearly logo reveal.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

^ yup - means it's almost Halloween - nice!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Love it!!! Looks really great.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The shirts are done! I printed the 2016 shirts in my basement and everyone that helps out in my yard haunt gets one. I'm REALLY happy with the way these turned out (as is my young shirt model...)!


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] your young model

They turned out beautifully, but then, we expect no less from your capable hands.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Better make sure that the young model gets fed so that he doesn't end up looking like the older one in the top image!
That poor guy's nothing but skin and bones! (minus the skin and naughty bits)


----------



## MegBill (Oct 31, 2016)

That's a very nice old-looking style.


----------

